# 200 pound toad



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

AMAZIN and I love them I really want one Tree Toad - Pedostibes hosii


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> AMAZIN and I love them I really want one Tree Toad - Pedostibes hosii


I wouldn't be surprised if you could find them cheaper. Their prices are more like pet shop prices so if their breed here at all I bet they'd be much cheaper from a breeder. £200 sounds like a lot


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They're £100 each, the price is for a pair.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> They're £100 each, the price is for a pair.


ah right didn't read that. Do you have any idea if their worth that much. I'll admit I haven't seen them before but it doesn't mean others haven't.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

haven't got a scoobie. I saw the title and was hoping to see a 200lb frog so i was pretty disappointed!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh Lol sorry meko...I would also like to see a 200 pound frog, I know how bad it must feel lol...sorry...

and yeah I recon the price is fair....bit extravagant tho


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> haven't got a scoobie. I saw the title and was hoping to see a 200lb frog so i was pretty disappointed!


i am soooo glad i wasnt only one who read the title and thought it meant a huge toad lol.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Why did I immediatly think of my first wife?Harry


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lmfao!!!!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> haven't got a scoobie. I saw the title and was hoping to see a 200lb frog so i was pretty disappointed!


That's what I thought when I saw the title as well.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

haha sorry to dissapoint


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy Macaroni, £100 a pop for WC toads!!!! Can't say whether it's a good thing or not but Dartfrog.co.uk had them in for *£15* each for WC last year...

That said, I'd be tempted as they are wonderful animals! 










Lotte***


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

htf666 said:


> Why did I immediatly think of my first wife?Harry


 
your first wife was called Harry?


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

if i didnt somehow manage to kill every captive frog i had i'd so have like 4.2 of these guys
they are awesome


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Meko said:


> haven't got a scoobie. I saw the title and was hoping to see a 200lb frog so i was pretty disappointed!





boromale2008 said:


> i am soooo glad i wasnt only one who read the title and thought it meant a huge toad lol.


I wanted to see a huge toad too:whip:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> haven't got a scoobie. I saw the title and was hoping to see a 200lb frog so i was pretty disappointed!



Same as, was expecting to see a huge cane toad LOL

nice looking toads but i could name 5 or 6 nicer frogs you could get with that kind of money. The site they are on is bad though, always hear bad reports about them.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate that web site! It seems as though pretty much all their animals are wc and they're selling a bunch of animals at the mo which they don't even know how to care for!! So many say 'care sheet under construction- please contact us if you have any experience with these animals' and their postage is suspiciously cheap. Wouldn't touch them in a million years!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

dragonbreeder said:


> if i didnt somehow manage to kill every captive frog i had i'd so have like 4.2 of these guys
> they are awesome


 
They are brilliant...

Dartfrog had them for 15 pound each!!!! WOW, I thought dartfrog was expensive...


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah i saw them for sale too. And yes i thought i was going to see a large toad however not disapointed. Ps hope my spelling is not too bad lol


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

for a wild caught pair of amphibians i would say that 200 is quite a risky purchase, unless there was some sort of gurantee and a good quarantine process previous to purchase involved i would be weary.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

try this http://snakeydan.notlong.com one i saw in a zoo ages ago!


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

my goodness that's a lot of cash


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

darkdan99 said:


> try this http://snakeydan.notlong.com one i saw in a zoo ages ago!


No Offence but thats the worst rickroll Ive ever seen


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that is a bit too much. I mean, who is really going to spend *£200* on a toad??? Beats me.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

A serious collector....

I would If I was a million / Billionaire.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> A serious collector....


A serious collector wouldn't, as they'd know they can get them a lot cheaper else where.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> A serious collector wouldn't, as they'd know they can get them a lot cheaper else where.


Ok then a serivous nieve collector


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> your first wife was called Harry?


 No,silly-Godzilla:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol, surprised she wasnt called kermit...


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

think i was stupid i saw 200 pound thought it was a big fat toad and looked at piccy and still thought it was big :blush:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

these were about 50 euros each at hamm. nice toads quite popular now. quite large and cool


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

We're trialing these from a new supplier ~ we're told they are quite rare and hard to find. I can't comment on Hamm or other sellers prices; but I can guarantee you we aren't making much on these.

Again, these are on trial - so these actual pairs of toads may only be available for a few more weeks.

Tree Toad - Pedostibes hosii

Cheers, Phil


----------

